# Woodworking Contract



## crolwes (Apr 8, 2010)

I have just started a new woodworking business and am looking for contracts or agreements to use when building furniture / bookcases and other items for clients. Does anyone have samples or sources where I can obtain these?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Check out your local library for small business contracts books. They will definitely have a bunch of books on general contractors contracts and the like that you can then revamp for what you need. They might even have something specifically for the type of work you're considering.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you looked at legalzoom.com?


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

crolwes said:


> I have just started a new woodworking business and am looking for contracts or agreements to use when building furniture / bookcases and other items for clients. Does anyone have samples or sources where I can obtain these?


Oh boy, I am assuming that you don't have a "Business Plan" for your business? http://www.sba.gov/ 
What I will suggest is go to your local "Economic Development" Center they provide assistance too. Such as pointing you in the direction of a Lawyer who may give you an hour assistance and advice for nothing or for a small fee, most lawyers will give you an one hour consult for free.

Now far as any contract goes, I will make sure that I get the cost for materials including finishes.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

crolwes said:


> I have just started a new woodworking business and am looking for contracts or agreements to use when building furniture / bookcases and other items for clients. Does anyone have samples or sources where I can obtain these?


 
My paperwork evolved with time and failure. I submitted my desires to my attorney and he wrote the final drafts. The proposal is an estimate and carries the price estimate and the terms. It's normal for me to receive 50% up front. A signed proposal with a check gets the job on my schedule. The proposal states the terms, the warranty provisions, and that the signed shop plans shall be the final order, tanking precedence over everything preceding relating to design, verbal or written. I don't give a final price until all measurements are on the design and firm and a final plan is approved. My drawings are copyrighted and not a part of the estimate. The final price and terms are approved in writing. 


Nothing is verbal . . . nothing original, and certainly nothing changed. A change is an order to stop work. Changes must be in writing and any change in price must be signed and dated by client. All changes move back the completion date.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I make a sketch on graph paper and list what the furniture will be made out of and what sheen they want. All this get stapled onto a receipt with a copy for me. Just a plain simple walmart receipt pad with my company name and address stamped on the receipt pad pages. 
If the people know your work, a rough sketch is all you need. If you complicate it with a contract of sorts, you will lose most customers. 
I dont get them to sign anything except a check for around 1/4 to 1/3 down and I never had a problem.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.uslegalforms.com/


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i do the same as ash123, i provide an estimate, as thorough as i can write it. when signed it becomes a contract. my contracting insurance requires a signed document for coverage. 

mine looks like this: after my business heading and customer info, define the price, work description, and comments, with a signature block for you and customer. (here in pa we can only request 1/3 up front). good luck.


----------



## crolwes (Apr 8, 2010)

Wanted to thank everone for their comments, I did some additional looking and found a couple of samples attached is one of the better ones. If anyone can use it or any parts please feel free, Thanks again everone have a great weekend.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

To TonyB,
I disagree with your assessment of a contract complicating a job. To begin with, many jobs ARE complicated, and when things are spelled out very specifically in a signed contract, everybody knows what's going to be built, methods of construction, materials, finish, and cost projections. It greatly REDUCES the chance of confusion, mis-communications, and thus, complications. If I die in a crash while part way through a job, my customers have a legal contract showing all the details of the job, which will assist in getting whatever work/materials/cash is due to them. If their memory of what we discussed is different than what I have built, we can refer to the contract for clarification. If they have any issues at all with the job, we can look at the contract for clarification. 
Often times, I don't know them and they don't know me. If they're going to fork over a few thousand dollars to me in advance, a legally binding contract gives them the assurance that I am legitimate, and gives them a legal tool if something goes wrong.
Now, I don't use a contract on small items. But in Oregon, a written contract is legally required on any job over $1500. I have NEVER, EVER, in 16 years had a single person raise an objection to having a contract, nor have I EVER heard of someone losing a job by using a contract. I cannot imagine that happening unless the contract was incomprehensible, or if someone wanted to use a long, complicated contract for a very small-priced item. But where significant cash is involved, a well-written, simple but comprehensive contract is a benefit to both parties.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

mmwood_1 said:


> To TonyB,
> I disagree with your assessment of a contract complicating a job. To begin with, many jobs ARE complicated, and when things are spelled out very specifically in a signed contract, everybody knows what's going to be built, methods of construction, materials, finish, and cost projections. It greatly REDUCES the chance of confusion, mis-communications, and thus, complications. If I die in a crash while part way through a job, my customers have a legal contract showing all the details of the job, which will assist in getting whatever work/materials/cash is due to them. If their memory of what we discussed is different than what I have built, we can refer to the contract for clarification. If they have any issues at all with the job, we can look at the contract for clarification.
> Often times, I don't know them and they don't know me. If they're going to fork over a few thousand dollars to me in advance, a legally binding contract gives them the assurance that I am legitimate, and gives them a legal tool if something goes wrong.
> Now, I don't use a contract on small items. But in Oregon, a written contract is legally required on any job over $1500. I have NEVER, EVER, in 16 years had a single person raise an objection to having a contract, nor have I EVER heard of someone losing a job by using a contract. I cannot imagine that happening unless the contract was incomprehensible, or if someone wanted to use a long, complicated contract for a very small-priced item. But where significant cash is involved, a well-written, simple but comprehensive contract is a benefit to both parties.


 
imo, if someone argues about a contract u may want to steer clear, because their agenda won't usually include the other 50% owed. 
as well, i get the whole i thought we are friends... and they usually use the term friend loosely. it will always add up not getting paid.
without the contract, u will almost certanly do lots of extra stuff for free. buisness is just that. giving your time is good, but to the right people in the right places at the right time


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Tony B said:


> I make a sketch on graph paper and list what the furniture will be made out of and what sheen they want. All this get stapled onto a receipt with a copy for me. Just a plain simple walmart receipt pad with my company name and address stamped on the receipt pad pages.
> If the people know your work, a rough sketch is all you need. If you complicate it with a contract of sorts, you will lose most customers.
> I dont get them to sign anything except a check for around 1/4 to 1/3 down and I never had a problem.


I guess my statements were taken too literal. If you think about it, my sketch with details including materials with an attached receipt is a contract. Actually, it will give better detail than any text oriented contract. It shows the total price, amount of down payment and balance due. On a really large job, scheduled payments would be included on the receipt. Actually it's even easier working with decorators. They come in with sketches, pictures and details and I build as specified. 
Whatever you might think, it has worked for me in the past and still does.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

cowboy dan, I think the point mmwood was making (and I agree with) is that a contract is only helpful after the fact for "conflict resolution". I think you two are actually saying the same thing. 

Anyone who argues about a contract going in is exactly the type of person you want a contract with to begin the project. People like me, who know what they want and can often be quite picky are the kind of people you need to hash out details with up front and get agreement with up front. Otherwise some people (not like me) will be assholes and try to stiff you, like you said. 

TonyB, yes you effectively have a contract, but the difference is how much weight that "receipt and sketch" will hold up if you have to sue someone in order to get paid. A written contract, in addition, will secure everything much more completely in the event that you have to go to court. YMMV and all that. I tend to be the kind of person that will happily do things without a contract as long as all parties understand what is going to be done, like with your sketches and receipts, but sometimes you can get burned doing business that way.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

frankp said:


> cowboy dan, I think the point mmwood was making (and I agree with) is that a contract is only helpful after the fact for "conflict resolution".
> 
> Actually, Frank, I have found it helpful going into the job, also. When a person reads in the contract that certain parts will be constructed of veneered ply and some of solid wood, that a particular type of finish will be used, etc., it has, on a couple of occasions, caused a customer to rethink their decisions and tell me that they know that's what they said, but didn't really think about it until they read it in the contract.
> Another question comes to mind for TonyB. If you're doing a job for a couple and the husband gets disabled or killed and he's the breadwinner, and you've got $5000 worth of work into the job, and the wife didn't really want the work done to begin with, who's going to pay for that work if she refuses? And you've only dealt with the husband?
> I did some work for a couple who had hired another contractor to do all that work. He insisted on payment in full up front. Then he got killed in a crash before starting the work. No contract. It was more than a year in probate or something like that, and I don't think they ever got fully reimbursed. Stuff happens. Detailed written records are, in my opinion, better insurance than a paid premium.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I built all the kitchen cabinets, vanities, counter tops, linen cabinets, bookcases, and built-ins for a BIG new house. The owner slept in the house one night and had a heart attack and died. I grieved with the family. It was a terrible shock. I had my standard contract in place and I was paid the week after submitting my bill. I did two other new houses for the same family and I'm still friends with the adult children of the man who died. I don't know if there would have been any problems if I hadn't had the contract in place because I just don't fly without a net.

My final contract includes all of my standard specifications . . . including counter top specifications, a final price, my terms and conditions, warranty, and my final shop drawings with wood, stain, finish, hinges, pulls, plus all details and elevations. I get every page signed. If it's a new account, I do a credit check and sometimes ask for a bank letter of financial ability to pay. I have asked for 100% of the job $ in escrow before we start. More than a few contractors play that fun game . . . rob Peter to pay Paul. Sometimes they rob Peter and rob Paul too. 

I sat on a mechanic's lien for 5 years once on a whole house full of cabinets and tops. Eventually the guy wanted to re-finance the house and there I sat I got paid with full interest at 18%. Best money I never made.


----------

